# Celadon



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

This time I have borrowed from Asia on the form along with the opening or rim. 6x7", finished with *** and buffed on top of the spirals. The wood is Camphor Laurel much of it is heart timber from a large branch. The CL that grows in this region is highly figured and at time amazing chatoyance, although it is not a popular wood to turn.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

POPULAR OR NOT, that is a nice turning!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Gorgeous wood and turning, as per usual for you Hughie, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:

When you say not the most popular, I presume it does not turn easy. Any specific issues, like tearout, or is it just a dense wood and needs sharp tools?


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> Gorgeous wood and turning, as per usual for you Hughie, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:
> 
> When you say not the most popular, I presume it does not turn easy. Any specific issues, like tearout, or is it just a dense wood and needs sharp tools?


Not popular as it considered a noxious weed here and so its often over looked. But other wise its a soft wood the turns and sands very well.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Another beautiful piece, Hughie ... thanks for sharing it with us :thumbsup:


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice piece.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful piece and a fine wood choice. Sounds like me trying to get people to turn Bradford pear no one wants to.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

ghost5 said:


> Beautiful piece and a fine wood choice. Sounds like me trying to get people to turn Bradford pear no one wants to.


Whats wrong with bradford pear?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking good Hughie :thumbsup:


----------



## RexB (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing and the picture is great! You've done a fantastic job and it helps me to believe that in 5 years or so I might get to that level!! hahaha


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tyler96 said:


> Whats wrong with bradford pear?


Not really sure why people don't like it. It almost always has some nice patterns in the wood, if it spalts it is really cool. It turns easy and takes a finish. Just not a cool name I guess.


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

ghost5 said:


> Not really sure why people don't like it. It almost always has some nice patterns in the wood, if it spalts it is really cool. It turns easy and takes a finish. Just not a cool name I guess.


I would turn some if i had some haha. It looks pretty cool.


----------

